# Track Table Apron and Cover



## Franko (Mar 16, 2005)

I just got a table apron and table cloth from orientaltrading.com

Here is a link to the table skirt. Looks good works well.

http://tinyurl.com/2df7oh

I got two of the checkered table cloths to tape together and use to cover the 4'x8' track when not in use. It's very thin plastic so it won't weigh down the scenery.

It's all chintzy "Made in China" crap but so are our slot cars...  
Search for "race" on the website for more racing crap like checkered pennants and toys, and party favors.


----------



## Scafremon (Dec 11, 2006)

Nice Franko!

Thanks for the link! :thumbsup:


----------



## Scafremon (Dec 11, 2006)

Franko,

Does that apron stretch longer then 14'? Reason I ask, I found another place that sells them, and they list a a couple sizes, but both seem to have a length range.

http://racechex.com/chexstuff/page03.html

I need about 44' to cover the perimeter of my track tables.


----------



## Franko (Mar 16, 2005)

No It's strictly 14'. Good though. I overlap them a 2' and then get easy access underneath the table at the overlap. I bought two for my 4'x8, 24' perimeter.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Franko,

orientaltrading.com is just 3 miles from where I work. That Checker should look good and the easy access is the way to go. I have a long way to go before my skirting goes up. Lucky, Bob...zilla


----------



## Tycoarm (Jan 7, 2006)

I thinking of just getting a few white bed sheets and air brushing my track logo (which I still haven't designed yet) on them. But that's still down the road a bit. 
The checker cloth would look very nice on the table ends. :thumbsup:


----------

